# Light, EASY, No-Bake "Cheese Cake" Recipe



## Jill (Apr 11, 2012)

I wanted to share this dessert I've been making for H and I recently. My mom said a version of this was very popular in the 1950's, so it's probably not new to everyone, but it was to me! And, anyone who knows me knows that if I use and share a recipe, it is going to be an EASY one.

Filling:

1 bar of softened cream cheese (can use reduced fat or fat free -- I soften in the microwave)

1 tub of "Cool Whip"

3-6 packets of sweetener (I use a combo of the blue kind and the yellow kind)

Optional -- couple drops of extract (Almond, Vanilla, etc.)

Blend these ingredients for 2-3 minutes until smooth

You can put this in a premade pie shell (graham cracker, chocolate, etc.) and top it with canned pie filling (optional -- I like sugar free cherry).

Today, I made it by just putting the "cheese cake" mixture into a pyrex rectangular pan and then I put prepared instant sugar free vanilla pudding on top, and added some sliced strawberries. I'm not a big fan of pie crust so usually make it with sugar free pudding on top.

So, either use a pie crust or the pudding thing and chill it for 2-3 hours before serving. It is YUM!






It's great for warmer weather, you can make it very low cal and low fat if you want, and it's easy. Hope some of you will enjoy it as much as H and I have been


----------



## wrs (Apr 11, 2012)

*Thanks for sharing. Going to try this one, it sounds yummy. *





*I love cheesecake and I love easy. *


----------



## Jill (Apr 12, 2012)

I think you'll like it! There are a lot of things you can do with the basic "filling" recipe











Also, don't look now, but I may be evolving. Used to be the recipes I had that were good enough to share were all cocktail recipes


----------



## Bess Kelly (Apr 15, 2012)

Love cheesecake!  I tried the Philly tub of "ready to use" cheesecake filling once......opened to taste and never did make a cheesecake. The entire tub was gone within a week and my min-pin can't open the refer door



It was good but, gosh couldn't keep that around much.

The new dark chocolate philly is really good



Hey, fresh strawberries, choco philly and some good wine! Works for me.

I do have a really good, light pie -- summer type -- with jello, canned cream, pineapple. Will look up receipe and share. Tasty, not filling at end of meal, refrigerated so cooling. Low fat evaporated milk and sugar free jello keep it calorie controlled.


----------



## Jill (Oct 24, 2012)

I just wanted to post another easy no bake "cheese cake" recipe that I've been making lately.

*No-Bake Pudding Cheese Cake*:


1 block of cream cheese, softened

1 small package of instant pudding (whatever flavor you like)

2 cups milk (I use a little less than 2c)

Pre-made pie crust (shortbread, graham, chocolate...)



Beat the softened cream cheese until smooth, scrape the sides with a spoon

Mix in about 1/4 of the milk and beat until it is again smooth, scrape the sides with a spoon

Mix in the remaining milk and mix until smooth

Mix in the instant pudding

Beat for about 2 minutes

Pour into your pie crust and chill before serving



I make this using reduced fat cream cheese, 1% milk, and sugar free instant pudding. It tastes great that way, so you can tailor it to what you want to eat. Easy and good


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 11, 2013)

CHEESE CAKE LOVERS ARE FUN PEOPLE.​*I should know. You guys talking all this "cheese cake" stuff really has gotten to me lately. But the gals on last year's Marestare thread already knew that, right gals? I was eating cheese cake watching little horses way into the wee hours many a night. Why is it a cheese CAKE? It is in a PIE shell? In fact, the slice I just ate was in a chocolate pie shell from which I got the recipe for Raspberry Swirl Cheese Cake right off the label. Just a few days ago it was a Pumpkin Cheese Cake in a shortbread crust, which the recipe came off the label of the canned pumpkin. I can't believe I ate the whole thing! Know what goes best with cheese cake? A tall glass of cold milk or a nice glass of merlot (my most recent fave being Blackstone Winemakers Select).



*


----------

